# my 11 year old midas



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

she's around 13" or so


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Beautiful Midas! You dont see ( or atleast I dont) see ones with that much white very often...


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. Beautiful. Absolutely beautiful. Really old too. You must be taking really good care of her.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

not really. lol. i mean, not any more then my other fish.
shes quite the glass banger. very aggressive, but amazing personality. 

11 years and counting... i dont know how long these guys live, but i intend to find out. i dont even like red devils, but ive had it so long that i just cant bring myself to get rid of her.


----------



## -Chris- (Mar 31, 2009)

That is an old fish


----------



## FlatLine (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow, that's awesome!


----------

